# 4Health Recall?



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I've heard recently that 4Health has been recalled. I searched online and this is what I came up with.

Diamond Dog Food Recall Expands Again | Dog Food Advisor

I have a couple questions now.. Is 4Health affiliated with Diamond? I am not confident in feeding my dog Diamond food. Too many recalls over the years. 
Also, I checked the production codes and best by dates on my current bag of 4Health Large Breed, and it seems I'm clear. Should I still be worried and should I be looking to switch to another food? My dog does very well on 4Health and she seems to love it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This article is almost a year old. Some Diamond brand dog foods had a recall for salmonella last year. I have not heard anything recently.

I am still feeding Taste of the Wild by Diamond, my boys thrive on it and I am not switching them to something else if there is no issue with the food just to pacify others.......


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe it was just the some cat food, and it is just voluntary. My personal opinion is that Diamond will be on top of thing for on long time to save there reputation. I also feed a Diamond product now and my dogs do great on it.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Although I'm not a fan of daimond, dog food recalls for salmonella are not even remotely comparable to human recalls because dogs can handle in in their systems. Its mainly a liability issue. Even severely immunocompromised dogs are hard pressed to get sick from it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tuco said:


> Although I'm not a fan of daimond, dog food recalls for salmonella are not even remotely comparable to human recalls because dogs can handle in in their systems. Its mainly a liability issue. *Even severely immunocompromised dogs are hard pressed to get sick from it.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Source please?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Source please?


Can't source on my phone just search it up, a dogs stomach acid is significantly more acidic than humans and I've experienced my dogs eating from human meats that got recalled for salmonella, can't confirm this stat but I read somewhere that 80% of raw fed dogs come into contact with salmonella, never heard of one get sick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuco said:


> Although I'm not a fan of daimond, dog food recalls for salmonella are not even remotely comparable to human recalls because dogs can handle in in their systems. Its mainly a liability issue. Even severely immunocompromised dogs are hard pressed to get sick from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Not so.
Salmonella Infection in Dogs | petMD Having a severely immune compromised dog, I have been warned of the dangers of salmonella from my VET. 

THis is taken from the above article


> Risk factors include the dog's age, with younger and older animals most at risk due to their underdeveloped and/or compromised immune systems. Similarly, dogs with weak immune systems or immature gastrointestinal tracts are at risk.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Time will tell if Diamond has, in fact, cleaned up their act (quite literally). However, they have had recall after recall after recall for years. For that reason, I would not consider using any product they manufacture.

This FDA report from last year really sealed the deal for me. http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tuco said:


> Can't source on my phone just search it up, a dogs stomach acid is significantly more acidic than humans and I've experienced my dogs eating from human meats that got recalled for salmonella, can't confirm this stat but I read somewhere that 80% of raw fed dogs come into contact with salmonella, never heard of one get sick
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you should provide the source when asked; however, Penny and Maggie's Mom gave a source which totally disputes your assertions. Thank you Betty for correcting this misinformation.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Salmonella contamination in dog food is potentially dangerous to humans who handle the food, regardless of whether or not dogs get sick. I believe that the Diamond contamination episode last year sent several people to the hospital.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's what I remember too. In fact, it's what got the FDA on Diamond's case as I remember.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a link to information about humans sickened by contact with dog food: Salmonella in Dog Food Is Making Humans Sick : The Salt : NPR. What I hadn't realized until I read this is that salmonella can be contracted from contact with a dog's stools for 4-6 weeks after being passed. The story also reports that about half of people sickened in salmonella outbreaks that are linked to pet food are children under age 2.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> Here's a link to information about humans sickened by contact with dog food: Salmonella in Dog Food Is Making Humans Sick : The Salt : NPR. What I hadn't realized until I read this is that salmonella can be contracted from contact with a dog's stools for 4-6 weeks after being passed. The story also reports that about half of people sickened in salmonella outbreaks that are linked to pet food are children under age 2.


See now that's the real risk, I have heard of Afew raw fed dogs giving their owners salmonella, very few however and it was mainly at their own fault


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a risk, as cited above, for dogs to get salmonella and be very ill.... esp those with AI issues. However, when the Diamond/salmonella issue was found in humans is when the FDA could finally get involved since they cannot mandate a pet food recall.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

My 3 dogs are also on 4health, and doing great, have there been any recent recalls, they have been on it for a month now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Forget about the recalls, even the overall quality and ingredients stray me away from this food anyway, and their methods of handling recalls don't help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes 4health is made by Diamond. I used to feed Diamond Naturals, but quit when the recalls started. I will not feed a Diamond produced food again. They have had to many recalls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IMO, there is a whole host of criteria in finding an appropriate food for one's dog. First and foremost is the company/manufacturer. The best ingredients in the world are not worth it if the company does not have a good track record as far as safety, where their ingredients are sourced from, etc. Then the quality of the ingredients and how they are processed ( guaranteed analysis, extruded, baked, slow fast,etc... if you care about those things) and then, of course, how your dog does on the food. All of those pieces are critical pieces of the puzzle. Oh, and then there is the constantly revolving changing of manufacturers, change of recipes, where they are sourced from, and the inability to get the most basic of info from the manufacturer. It's quite a maze to navigate.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I may start looking for another food, and I've been searching old posts on the topic of which food to feed. It gets a little heated!  Trying to sort facts from opinions, this may take some time to research, as I'm new to which ingredients to avoid and which ones you want. I thought I was doing good by not feeding something with grain in the first couple ingredients, seems there's MUCH more to it than that... Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

timberdoodle said:


> Thank you for the information. I may start looking for another food, and I've been searching old posts on the topic of which food to feed. It gets a little heated!  Trying to sort facts from opinions, this may take some time to research, as I'm new to which ingredients to avoid and which ones you want. I thought I was doing good by not feeding something with grain in the first couple ingredients, seems there's MUCH more to it than that... Thanks again for the replies.


Look in to Earthborn, Fromm, Nutrisource. All good companies with good track records.


----------

